
IDEA: A series of nonverbal algorithm assembly instructions - blinry
https://idea-instructions.com
======
tropdrop
As a visual learner (even when learning a new word or the name of a new
acquaintance, I must _picture_ how the letters look standing next to each
other, like a little painting, or I do not remember it), I actually find this
way of learning an algorithm fun and engaging - it's what I end up having to
do in my head anyway, and I may not picture the system as correctly as the
instructors who drew up these instructions - which will inevitably lead to a
TA telling me how I have the "wrong intuition" about a particular theorem when
I seek help...

I just understood Fleury’s algorithm in about 5 minutes - I cannot tell you
how fast and revolutionary that is for me.

------
sachleen
While it's an interesting idea, these are confusing to understand even for
someone who knows these concepts.

~~~
justtopostthis3
It seems possible that having to puzzle them out makes it an effective way to
learn, at least if you can stand to.

------
grive
I think the idea can work, however the execution is still far from perfect.

Just on the binary search for example, the "balance" representation is re-used
to signify the concept of "comparison", however the tokens put in balance are
both of the same size, with only an image to differentiate them. So the link
is not implicitly made from their size, weight, and the intrinsic feature
which makes the one searched token the right one. This would be confusing for
anyone trying to understand the algorithm.

Then, you got a first depiction of the problem, with each object being ordered
by size. So the initial assumption is that the choice element would be on
their size. Afterward, the target token has a star on it, and the generic,
incorrect one, a question mark.

That could work, however, they both have the exact same size.

This is only an example of how the concepts used to explain and signify things
visually are only partially followed-through. This greatly impairs the impact
of the explanation.

And this is only on the binary search, arguably the simplest algorithm
depicted here.

------
zubairq
I found these confusing myself, but I would be interested to know if anyone
else who didn't understand these algorithms before was able to learn them
based on these diagrams?

------
hliyan
Excellent use of visual metaphor. But comprehension can be greatly improved
with:

1\. Some textual callouts 2\. Better representation of the sequence the reader
is to follow

------
ken
Cute! This reminds me of Nigel Holmes' "Wordless Diagrams".

------
euyyn
The crying figure is super sad!

